# What type of animal did this?



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right forum. These little holes are only an inch or so deep..just a few on my property but my neighbors property has a bunch.

Tried to get pics as best as possible.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I researched voles but did not see any of the paths or tunnels


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm voting an armadillo did that.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

We do have a lot of those around although this is the first time I've seen them attack yards, must be bug eating. Any spray to keep them away?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

No experience with them in my yard but I've heard blood meal is a great animal deterrent. Chayenne pepper has been said to work. Chicken wire or fence. Dogs work great, they tend to smell predator urine and stay away from the area. Yeah armadillos root for bugs/grubs/worms mostly at night.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Squirrels maybe, or possibly cicadas coming out the ground.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> I'm voting an armadillo did that.


+1


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Looked back on the camera ... definitely armadillo, could tell a mile away how it just moseyed on in and started going to town lol


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Here is the culprit!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I think the better question is why


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

When I lived in Florida we would put various types of food out with cayenne pepper sprinkled all over it. It seemed to do a decent job of keeping them away. If you have a night vision camera you can also see them go nuts when they eat it.


----------

